# OGF crappie tournaments



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We know some of the better fisherman on OGF fish from Kayaks and canoes.

We have modified the format for the tournaments this years to make it easier for you to participate.

This year you can fish as a two kayak or canoe team and launch from any public ramp on the lake.

We have tried to revert these events back to their roots with an increased focus on OGF members.

Take a look at the announcements in the Lounge.

I hope some of you choose to participate or I'll take back my comment about you guys being some of the better fishermen on OGF


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hmm, now that sounds like it could be a possibility. Great change of format! Thank you for opening it up!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in....who's with me? Let's get a group together for these events. It would be nice to see a yak group take first. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> I'm in....who's with me? Let's get a group together for these events. It would be nice to see a yak group take first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sean, I have a feeling there will be a good representation of kayak anglers this year. Between BKFT, Kayak Wars and the OGF tournament, there are 8 face to face events, and 3 online events. What an opportunity!

I'm signing up for sure, and have cleared my schedule for all of these events. I'll probably be going with LimaEyeCatcher to the OGF events, but if he decides not to i'll let you know.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I am down for this!



> I'm signing up for sure, and have cleared my schedule for all of these events. I'll probably be going with LimaEyeCatcher to the OGF events, but if he decides not to i'll let you know.


Aaron has caught yak fever!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

This sounds awesome,,,if my work allows me...I'm definatley in!

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Sean, I have a feeling there will be a good representation of kayak anglers this year. Between BKFT, Kayak Wars and the OGF tournament, there are 8 face to face events, and 3 online events. What an opportunity!
> 
> I'm signing up for sure, and have cleared my schedule for all of these events. I'll probably be going with LimaEyeCatcher to the OGF events, but if he decides not to i'll let you know.


This kayaking is hard work......


You may wanna look into this one too.....the Midwest kayak Fishing Series also offers online events........im going to do them and if I place high enough I'll drive out for the in person finale. The online events are a month long each. The first one is crappie, second one is bass, third is multispecies, and so on. Pretty neat series....especially since you can participate whenever you like. We could do an ogf tourney/ bkft tourey, midwest kayak fishing series tourney, and kayakwars all in one trip. Haha. 





Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very cool should be an exciting year of yakin 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys should fair very well being able to get in skinny water most can't! Hope to see you guys out there with us.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just wish they weren't so far away from me.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

sounds like fun.ive already scheduled my vacation time at work so i can attend the bkft crappie challenge at indian lake.dont know if ill be able to attend any others but ill try.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I just wish they weren't so far away from me.


Yeah, they are definitely Central Ohio locations. I'm a good 90 mins from Alum and 2 hrs from Deer Creek. So it will be a drive.

But, there are some BKFT events that are probably a bit closer for you. Indian Lake and Kiser might be options..

I wish GLSM would clean up a bit. That would be a great spot for a tournament for BKFT in the future IF it ever does.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone want to team up for the OGF Deer Creek event?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the changes that were made & think that they'll encourage more participation from kayaks. Every year I consider the Alum tournament & usually see plenty of the competitors. For any paddlers, the change in the sign-in/launch is really helpful. I hated the idea of waiting to launch my yak at Cheshire behind 20 other big boats! No pre-fishing the day before also factored in for me. Depending on the amount of pleasure boaters, Friday wakes/waves at Alum are usually much nicer for kayaks than the weekends.

Now, if I could launch off of the 36/37 bridge parking area...  

In all seriousness, great changes. I'll be looking at my September schedule.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking forward to this...maybe us kayak guys can take home another trophy....


----------

